# Does size make a difference in smokers?



## Talk2ef (Jul 8, 2011)

I am a novice smoker.. I am in the market for a new smoker and originally wanted to go with a 20 x 36"... I then noticed that a 20 x 42" was only $100 more. My question is what are the pro's and cons of going with the bigger smoker? I do appreciate your input on this.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The obvious, the larger one will hold more meat. I think there is a point where a smoker can be too small, not sure what it is or exactly why I think that, but I would say that the smaller of the two mentioned above would be a minimum for an offset smoker design. I am sure that the pit building experts will be along shortly and shed light on this. I would spend the extra $100 and get the next larger one.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Just another novice's opinion... A heavier gauge metal and how tight you can seal it up matters.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

$100 is a lot of cash for 6" of pipe or rolled steel. Are these Academy type pits made from thin wall rolled steel or pits made from pipe? 
I don't think the size matters on a smoker other than to cook more meat at one time. Properly designed firebox opening and intake it should easily be able to maintain temps.


----------



## Talk2ef (Jul 8, 2011)

I am looking at "Pits by JJ" pits... 1/4" pipe construction. I have looked at Gator Pits and Pitts n Spitts and I personally found Pits by JJ to be to my liking. I guess my concern on a longer pit is drastic temperature changes.... but keep in mind that I am a novice and never cooked on a traditional smoker... to date my experience has been with an electric smoker.


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

I was in your shoes last Friday, literally. I was at Pits by JJ trying to decide between the 20x36 and the 20x42. I took home a 20x42. My thought was, five years from now (and I plan on owning this pit much longer than that), am I more likely to say "I wish I would have bought a smaller smoker" or "I wish I would have bought a larger smoker". I don't think there will be a noticable difference between these two sizes in terms of maintaining temp or fuel consumption. I have only seasoned the pit and smoked some ribs, but my early impression is that it will be a piece of cake to maintain 225 with minimal babysitting and not that much fuel. It's a really nice smoker.


----------



## Talk2ef (Jul 8, 2011)

Well Congrats on your buy.... I hope to pull the trigger soon... we just finished construction of our pool and I am itching to start my outdoor kitchen... the smoker is a major piece of that puzzle.....


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a Klose and to me the main advantage of longer is that you can keep the meat further away from the flame. No matter what kind of baffle system you have there will be greater heat and sometimes flame at the end by the firebox. I like being able to keep the meat at the other end away from the higher heat and occasional flame. I'd suggest going bigger.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Viking48 said:


> I have a Klose and to me the main advantage of longer is that you can keep the meat further away from the flame. No matter what kind of baffle system you have there will be greater heat and sometimes flame at the end by the firebox. I like being able to keep the meat at the other end away from the higher heat and occasional flame. I'd suggest going bigger.


^^^^^
exactally what i was thinking, it is rare when i have meat close to the firebox


----------



## Talk2ef (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks for your inputs... I am going with the larger one...


----------



## cogswell (Mar 23, 2012)

Talk2ef said:


> thanks for your inputs... I am going with the larger one...


Bigger the better. It is easier maintaining temperatures on bigger pits as well but takes more wood. Also, like mentioned above about distance from the firebox, a bigger pit will allow you to cook different types of food. I was lucky to inherit a very large one and it is not uncommon for me to cook jalapeno poppers, sausage, chicken, and a pork butt all at the same time. Each one needs a different temp. Good luck!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't really think too big is a problem for BBQ pits. I have a couple different sizes that I cook on.


----------



## Talk2ef (Jul 8, 2011)

nice looking pits...


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice pits. I really like the first pit. What size is that?


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Buy the biggest you can afford.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

peelin' drag said:


> Nice pits. I really like the first pit. What size is that?


Thanks. 
250 gallon propane tank. It is either 24"'or 30" x 8' long main chamber.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I have the 20 x42 of set put, I highly recommend you get them to add the tuning plates. This will allow you to even out the heat. I have had mine for 4 years and love it.


----------

